# Newby: What radius bit for beaded face frame, to match hinge?



## Stanleythecat (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi there

Newby question! I am just setting myself up (in more ways than one!) to make up some kitchen units at home, purely DIY! 

I have a router table and a few other bits and bobs and 'she who must be obeyed' would like a beaded face frame style used. I have and have done a number of projects before then with which to cut my teeth which require mortice and tenon joints (using a very useful jig found on this site!) 

I do not have the funds to buy a kregg system but am more than happy to produce the joints on the machinery I have as I'm really enjoying the process. 

I'd like to ask for some advice please on what sized bit I need to do the beading, how do I work out the radius needed on the bead to match the radius of the hinge?

And as a second to this (I can't buy beading of the correct radius here, only parting bead for sash windows and that is too large!) does anyone have any tips for correctly marking out the mitres so that things all pop together nicely?

Many thanks 

Leo


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi Leo.
Welcome to the forum.
I don't know if this is kosher, a redirect to another forum but this is a great take on the kreg jig

My version of the Kreg beaded face frame jig - Family Woodworking


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

It might be OK if the other forum worked properly ! It doesn't show pictures and forces you to register in order to view them. However, after you have done all that, you still aren't allowed to view them.

It's a pity, as it sounded interesting.

Having got that off my chest, I'm visualising your hinges, which I'm assuming are something like 2" butts rather than the Blum type? I'm guessing that you need something like Freud Tools - Traditional Beading Bits but the smallest radius is going to be too big to match your hinge. The smallest of these could work Freud Tools - Half Round Bits although the land may be wider than you want, unless you use them to make separate beads. I'm guessing you are thinking that way if you are talking of mitering as it would only be necessary for separate beads, given that face frames are normally m+t, pocket holed or biscuit jointed. If you want a reasonably cheap pocket hole jig Rutlands do this one Dakota Pocket Hole Guide Kit (DKPHG) - Buy online from Rutlands.co.uk .

Cheers

Peter


----------

